# Bob



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Peek-a-boo


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Cute!:-D


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

For the contest...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He looks very mean and very pretty.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Really nice betta! I love his tail and his coloring.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

He does like to flare at me specifically.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Cute!:grin: i love the shape of his tail, the way it arches.
and his coloring is amazing. beautiful fish!!


----------

